#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Generally, how long is a background check considered valid?

## traveler

After you get it from your homecountry with the intention of applying to your Asian teaching job?

 In other words, if it is over 6 months old can you still use it with a potential employer? or does it have to be more current?

Thanks

----------


## phuketbound

Hi,

Generally a police check is good for 1 year, and possibly up to 2 years. You will have to ask your potential employer to find out exactly though. As it varies from employer to employer, at least in my experience.

----------


## traveler

Ok, thanks PB :Smile:

----------

